# Frustrated baby trying to crawl - any advice?



## littleone2010

Hi everyone

My lo has been trying to crawl for a few weeks now... she is really trying bless her to the point IT IS ALL SHE IS TRYING TO DO!! :wacko:

Shes a good sleeper but has taken to waking up in the middle of the night on her front in the crawling position but will just stay like that crying... so I have to go in put her on her front settle her again... shes doing it in her sleep!

Then all day long when I sit her down she wont stay like that she just keeps rocking and getting into the crawling position then flops over.
I know she has moved a few metres either by proper crawling or by dragging herself, I noticed shed gone across the room while I was making tea, but its driving both of us crazy shes so frustrated she just wants to get going properly - is there anything I can do?
Its the frustrated crying that is really grating ALL day until I move her so I do this a hundred times a day! She used to get around by bum shuffling but she does not want to sit upright anymore...

Hope she gets moving soon any experiences I would be greatful!! :flower:


----------



## stepmummy

I read recently that if you roll up a towel or blanket and place it across the floor behind them it can help by giving them something to push their feet against. It can just give LO that confidence that she can move her hands forward, then her little leggies might follow!

Good luck, your LO is gorgeous. Mine has that dark hair and huge eyes too and it's adorable!


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks stepmummy!!! I thought no one was going to reply, everyone must be tinking what is she going on about? lol
Im going to try that when she wakes up it is obviously driving her beserk and me too with all her getting upset all day, and obivously I hate to see her like that..

Awww thank you hun, shes such a pleasure usually shes quite a mixture ethnically just hope she hasnt got dark hair all over when shes older like me! lol.. Im sure your lo is gorg I love the big eyes! xx


----------



## stepmummy

Haha I make a point of trawling for unanswered posts sometimes - I know how upsetting it can be if no one replies! 

I've just googled and this technique:

https://www.babydevelopmentnews.com/teachingbabytocrawl.html

seems popular. She'll be off in no time! 

My LO's hair is starting to turn red under all that dark, like her mummy's ;)


----------



## Fiore

Strap her onto a skateboard :winkwink: once she's got the hang of crawling then WHOOSH! She'll be off like a flash getting into everything :) xx


----------



## MissBroody

I know what you mean - Harrison learnt to crawl a few days ago and before that he would get SO frustrated! It went on for months! He'll roll onto his tummy and stick his bum in the air but didn't quite have the upper body strength to push himself up by his arms and move! He'd growl and moan and screech and scream and I felt like ALL I was doing all day was flipping him back over! Very tiring and the screaming does grate lol. But then when they're crawling you need to grow eyes in your bum so its a catch 22 lol I can't wait til he can WALKKK :haha:
xx


----------



## littleone2010

stepmummy said:


> Haha I make a point of trawling for unanswered posts sometimes - I know how upsetting it can be if no one replies!
> 
> I've just googled and this technique:
> 
> https://www.babydevelopmentnews.com/teachingbabytocrawl.html
> 
> seems popular. She'll be off in no time!
> 
> My LO's hair is starting to turn red under all that dark, like her mummy's ;)

Gorgeous red hair, lucky!! Thanks for this and taking pity on me! :hugs: lol xxxx


----------



## littleone2010

Fiore said:


> Strap her onto a skateboard :winkwink: once she's got the hang of crawling then WHOOSH! She'll be off like a flash getting into everything :) xx

ha ha ha! I had a mental picture of this and I think lo faces would be a picture! lol 
Might stop her grizzling for five flippin minutes!! lol x


----------



## littleone2010

MissBroody said:


> I know what you mean - Harrison learnt to crawl a few days ago and before that he would get SO frustrated! It went on for months! He'll roll onto his tummy and stick his bum in the air but didn't quite have the upper body strength to push himself up by his arms and move! He'd growl and moan and screech and scream and I felt like ALL I was doing all day was flipping him back over! Very tiring and the screaming does grate lol. But then when they're crawling you need to grow eyes in your bum so its a catch 22 lol I can't wait til he can WALKKK :haha:
> xx

Thanks miss broody :hugs:
Im so glad someone else knows what I mean, thats exactly it, I spend on day on the floor with her, I have to as she gets so upset.
Lol - thats what I hear when they are really on the go its almost impossible to keep track of them, im probably going to be back here moaning that I cant get anything done then either! ha ha shes been doing this for a few weeks now I really hoped it would be done now lol. Before she used to bum shuffle everyhwere, she gets into everything so its just going to get worse you say????? lol. Worth it! xxx


----------



## jensonsmummy

I could of wrote that post, every last detail. So ur not the only one, lol. Hoope they crawl soon for both our sakes and theirs :)


----------



## littleone2010

jensonsmummy said:


> I could of wrote that post, every last detail. So ur not the only one, lol. Hoope they crawl soon for both our sakes and theirs :)[/
> 
> Oh im sorry to hear you are being frustrated by this too but glad Im not alone, I just out her in bed and its like 'ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh' now I can relax.... Lets hope its soon VERY soon xxxx


----------

